# Renewal of Passport in Sydney



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,
I need to renew my passport which is due to expire soon. I live in Sydney currently. I am aware that the passport renewal is done by VFS. Could someone explain the process and the documents that are required.

I am aware that you need to apply online for passport renewal. But once the application form is completed and filled whom do I need to submit it. There other questions that I have below.

1. I had an old address in the Indian Passport but now I need to give a different address (since I bought a home), so in this case though its a renewal I need to submit proof of address, will they accept old electricity/gas bills if yes how old it should be. Or do they need property documents signed by the Justice of Peace?

2. Since I am getting my passport renewed I am thinking of adding my spouse's name is this a must?

With Regards
Murali


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi
I renewed my Indian passport in SYdney last year. You Are right your new passport will carry your current address but they never asked for any proof / evidence of address.(it's good to keep a copy of licence/ bill just in case).
You fill the form online and either submit it in person or send by courier( I personally think submitting in person is better option). It will cost $107 I guess. Just check. And yes it's good idea to add spouse s name now that you are getting a new passport. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

jan7 said:


> Hi
> I renewed my Indian passport in SYdney last year. You Are right your new passport will carry your current address but they never asked for any proof / evidence of address.(it's good to keep a copy of licence/ bill just in case).
> You fill the form online and either submit it in person or send by courier( I personally think submitting in person is better option). It will cost $107 I guess. Just check. And yes it's good idea to add spouse s name now that you are getting a new passport.
> Hope that helps!


Hi,
Thank you very much. My permenant address is in India & I have all the property document copies (I could also get the necessary Gas/Electricity Bills). If I am going to show my property document copies attested by the Justice of Peace is that correct? I am assuming that the address I need to specify is an Indian address since I am not a PR.

Regards
Murali


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm! I think if you renew it in Australia you will need you give correspondence address of Australia. Aren't you PR?


----------



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

jan7 said:


> Hmmm! I think if you renew it in Australia you will need you give correspondence address of Australia. Aren't you PR?


Hi,
No I am not on a PR. I am 457 Visa. So I did read that to renew my Indian passport if I provide my property documents then I need to get it attested by the Justice of Peace here in Australia. Do you know more details on the same and what I mentioned about the Property Copies being attested by the Justice of Peace is it correct.

Regards
Murali


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

In that case yes. You can get it attested by Justice of Peace. So you will give permanent address of india but correspondence address of Australia. 
Good luck!


----------



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

jan7 said:


> In that case yes. You can get it attested by Justice of Peace. So you will give permanent address of india but correspondence address of Australia.
> Good luck!


Okay thank you. I do have a Justice of Peace in my office in Sydney from whom I can get it attested. 

One more question will they accept the say 2-3 months old Gas/Electricity Bills & if yes does it need to be attested as well.

Regards
Murali


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Abut that I m not sure. But I don't see any harm in keeping an attested copy with you in cAse you need it . Rest they will guide you when you go to Vfs office.


----------



## ilarum (Nov 27, 2011)

jan7 said:


> Abut that I m not sure. But I don't see any harm in keeping an attested copy with you in cAse you need it . Rest they will guide you when you go to Vfs office.


Thank you very much. The information provided by you is very helpful. Thank you again.

Regards
Murali


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

No worries!!
Good luck


----------

